# Please help me identify this instrumental music/album



## yashrajgowda (Aug 7, 2015)

Please help me identify this instrumental music/album . I heard this tune in some movie and I know it's from an old instrumental album . Appreciate your help !


__
https://soundcloud.com/luvmaestro%2Fplease-help-me-identify-this


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

Well I wouldn't describe it as Classical music...

I have no idea what this is I'm afraid.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Proms Fanatic said:


> Well I wouldn't describe it as Classical music...


Which means the OP posted it in the right forum .

I don't recognize it either.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> Which means the OP posted it in the right forum .
> .


That's true! I just assumed this was in the Identifying Classical Music section like most of these posts are...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't recognize it but it sounds nice and nostalgic for me. I'd love to find out too.


----------

